# What should my next club purchase be?



## jdpjamesp (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey everyone. Hope I've found the right place for this. New to the forum and new to golf. Just started playing this summer. 
I've got a decent set of irons (Mizuno MX 17, 1 inch longer than standard shaft) and a Wilson Harmonized putter. I'm hoping to gradually add clubs, and am thinking a longer club would probably be my best bet as next purchase to add some driving distance. But the big question is, should I go straight for driver, or would I be better suited looking at hybrids or woods and leaving the driver for another day? 
All and any opinions gratefully received.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm no expert,but I'd suggest a 5w. 
Good for tee & fairway. 
I love my Ping g20. 
Some prefer a low lofted hybrid,but I'm not really a fan.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Oct 6, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm no expert,but I'd suggest a 5w. 
Good for tee & fairway. 
I love my Ping g20. 
Some prefer a low lofted hybrid,but I'm not really a fan.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the comment. Sounds in line with my thoughts but I'm definitely not an expert...


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 6, 2015)

Has to be a driver... so many bargains out there too. TM, Callway, ping all under a ton


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 7, 2015)

Seriously contemplating a set of GI irons, every little helps!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2015)

Driver would be a starting point for me.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Will have to get myself down to American Golf to hit some clubs then


----------



## Wev (Oct 8, 2015)

I take it you got them off eBay or off a mate and the set goes 3i-SW? 

I would ditch your long irons for now (3, 4 and maybe 5) and get a 3 or 4 hybrid, easier to hit than driver, versatile and you'll likely hit the hybrid further and more consistently due to the higher loft decreasing the impact of your likely face/path issues (90% of starting golfers slice). 

When starting out there's not much point hitting a driver 200 yards forward and 50 yards right into the trees, a 3 hybrid would go just as far and stay more central if you've got face/ path issues. 

It would help you to get something new/ semi-fitted at AG etc but this would also be costly. If cost is an issue you can get something like a G20 3 hybrid for about Â£40 off eBay. Then look at the driver once you can tame that.

Alternatively if you've got Â£200 to spend you can get a relatively recent hybrid and driver semi-fitted at AG etc.

Lessons and fitted clubs is always money well spent.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks Wev. The detail is much appreciated. 
The Irons I got off a colleague's husband actually, and they're 4-SW. I'm ok hitting the 4 off the tee - usually pretty straight with a bit of a fade. Occasionally pull it way left though which I'm working on. Hit the 5 really well unless I get the yips and top it. 
Interesting idea on the G20. I'll have a look at that.


----------



## Wev (Oct 8, 2015)

No problem, if your ball is starting left of target and then going right (and landing right of your target line) it's suggesting your face is closed to the target but your path is further left of that. This is fine providing it's not excessive otherwise you would be in big trouble with a driver or lower lofted club.

Problems with that are if you close the face to match the path then it's a big pull, if you square the face but keep the path left then you'll hit a big slice.

Hitting it in the heel can also give a left to right ball flight.

The reason I mention the above is the less loft there is on a club the more that fade/ slice will be (which is most dangerous with a  driver).

If you can hit a 4i, you're a better man than me  Not many beinners should be playing with a 4i in all honesty, some Pro's and scratch golfers don't even carry them. 

Does your 4i carry at least 30 yards more than your 7i? If not get a hybrid  They will also cut down on the impact of fat/ thin shots etc.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Oct 8, 2015)

Not really been measuring distances much but my 4i must be carrying over 160yds as I managed to carry a hazzard at 150 the other day. My 7 doesn't go anywhere near that  
I had a video lesson at Lytham Golf Academy a couple of weeks ago and have identified a couple of path issues with my swing that I'm working on on the range. Mainly coming over the top a bit. But it's a lot better than it was. And yes I tend to hit out of the heel slightly on the longer irons. I'm working on setting up slightly more toey and the left to right movement is almost gone on most shots. Even get a little draw on some which is pleasing. Long way to go though!


----------



## bobmac (Oct 8, 2015)

If you're after a bit more distance off the tee, you could look at the Ping G5/G10 woods. 3 or a 5 would give you more distance and around Â£40-Â£50 off Ebay, you cant go far wrong


----------



## drew83 (Oct 8, 2015)

jdpjamesp said:



			Hey everyone. Hope I've found the right place for this. New to the forum and new to golf. Just started playing this summer. 
I've got a decent set of irons (Mizuno MX 17, 1 inch longer than standard shaft) and a Wilson Harmonized putter. I'm hoping to gradually add clubs, and am thinking a longer club would probably be my best bet as next purchase to add some driving distance. But the big question is, should I go straight for driver, or would I be better suited looking at hybrids or woods and leaving the driver for another day? 
All and any opinions gratefully received.
		
Click to expand...

Just wondering how tall you are? Only the extra inch _"could"_ be detrimental to a shorter player.


----------



## Wev (Oct 8, 2015)

Good stuff, most beginners will carry their 7i in the 130-150 range (on a good strike) so they 4i would progress to about 160-180 carry with a 4i theoretically. Longer clubs tend to bunch up though for beginners, longer shaft, harder to hit, more variation around the club face etc. Hybrids are designed not to vary the strike so much and have a bit more help with face curvature, definitely worth a few hits.

Rick Shiels and Peter Finch have just moved to Lytham and have launch monitors etc, they will sort you out  Good that you're having lessons, by far the best investment and will improve you more than any golf club can.

I suffer the same thing with the hitting it out of the heel, setting up on the toe is a bit of a quick fix (which may not help in the long run), there's likely other things going on making you do that. A good pro will identify this though.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Oct 8, 2015)

drew83 said:



			Just wondering how tall you are? Only the extra inch _"could"_ be detrimental to a shorter player.
		
Click to expand...

6'5" - the extra inch was advised by a PGA Pro.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Oct 8, 2015)

Wev said:



			Good stuff, most beginners will carry their 7i in the 130-150 range (on a good strike) so they 4i would progress to about 160-180 carry with a 4i theoretically. Longer clubs tend to bunch up though for beginners, longer shaft, harder to hit, more variation around the club face etc. Hybrids are designed not to vary the strike so much and have a bit more help with face curvature, definitely worth a few hits.

Rick Shiels and Peter Finch have just moved to Lytham and have launch monitors etc, they will sort you out  Good that you're having lessons, by far the best investment and will improve you more than any golf club can.

I suffer the same thing with the hitting it out of the heel, setting up on the toe is a bit of a quick fix (which may not help in the long run), there's likely other things going on making you do that. A good pro will identify this though.
		
Click to expand...

Rick and Pete are legends but MrsP baulks at the Â£75/hour fees


----------



## Wev (Oct 8, 2015)

Haha, yeah that is pricey but they seem like decent crack and know what they're on about. 

Reckon a lesson from Crossfield would be well worth that, the results he gets in his live lessons are unreal, wish he was closer to the North East.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Oct 8, 2015)

I'd spend too much time chatting with Crossfield  
Lytham Golf Academy has a bunch of decent pros, and they're very reasonable. The teaching room at the other end of the range to the QuestGolf studio also has cameras etc all set up just not as high tech or suave as QuestGolf.


----------



## Vegas999 (Oct 8, 2015)

I would look for some decent driver. I have Big Bertha myself, and i pretty much enjoy it.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 9, 2015)

bobmac said:



			If you're after a bit more distance off the tee, you could look at the Ping G5/G10 woods. 3 or a 5 would give you more distance and around Â£40-Â£50 off Ebay, you cant go far wrong
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it, friend started recently with G10s, super clubs for a beginner! Driver was too easy to hit!


----------



## drewster (Oct 9, 2015)

Get a driver. No bells and whistles. The Adams Blue would be perfect. Big, chunky, confidence inspiring  and looks great. No mucking around with loft and lie , draw and fade and all that jazz. Just pick it up and hit it .


----------



## jdpjamesp (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice guys. Just picked up a second hand Nike VRS 3 Hybrid from the local pro shop. Flies over 30yds further than my 5 iron and reasonably consistent. Will get more consistent as I improve my swing.


----------

